# Tipp für 2 Trail-Touren ab Oberursel?



## gerald_ruis (29. September 2011)

Hallo Zusammen,

möchte am WE mit ein paar Freunden ab Oberursel 2 Touren fahren.
Ca. 40-50 km, viel Trailanteil ;-)

Habt Ihr nen Tipp für mich 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Am besten wären GPS Daten.

PS: Hab schon ein paar GPS-Strecken im Netz gefunden, kann aber keine  Aussage über die Beschaffenheit machen (war nichts angegeben)

DANKE schon mal Voraus


----------



## wartool (30. September 2011)

wie grob sollen die Trails denn sein?
Es findet sich bestimmt jemand, der sich bereit erklärt Euch zu guiden.. fragt einfach mal bei den AWBlern nach... GPS-Tracks gibts da glaube ich seltener.. zumindest in den öffentlichen Portalen..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TiJoe (30. September 2011)

wartool schrieb:


> Es findet sich bestimmt jemand, der sich bereit erklärt Euch zu guiden.. fragt einfach mal bei den AWBlern nach...



Sorry, aber wer oder was sind "AWBler"?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (30. September 2011)

Wartool meint die hier.


----------



## TiJoe (30. September 2011)

wahltho schrieb:


> Wartool meint die hier.



Oh man! 

Sorry, da stand ich wohl auf dem berühmten Schlauch...

Gruß Joe


----------



## tomtomba (30. September 2011)

hhm schwierig, die "locals" zeichen je eher weniger auf, mann kennt eben die Trails..und so manchen Trail will man ja auch gar nicht veröffentlichen..der Taunus ist an manchen Stellen/Tagen relativ voll und man möchte Konflikte vermeiden. 

bei www.sattelkontakt.de sind ein paar Tracks drin die entweder die Hohemark als Ausgangspunkt haben, oder aber die Hohemark streifen.

http://www.sattelkontakt.de/mountai...Entdeckung-der-Urwuechsigkeit-Hochtaunus.html

http://www.sattelkontakt.de/mountainbike-touren/karte/386-Die-drei-hoechsten-Hochtaunus.html

Hier ist zumindest bergab der Trailanteil relativ hoch und Ihr habt bestimmt Spaß dabei. 

so long

Tom


----------



## Marko S (30. September 2011)

Hallo Gerald,

hier http://www.gps-tour.info/ solltest du genügend Touren finden, da sind auch welche von mir dabei.
Du wirst auch Tourenbeschreibungen finden mit angaben der Trails nach der http://www.singletrail-skala.de/ hier lässt sich dann recht gut einschätzen wie anspruchsvoll die Wege sind.
Was habt Ihr euch denn so vorgestellt, bezogen auf die Singletrail-Skala?

Gruß
Marko


----------



## Elflamengo (1. Oktober 2011)

Hallo Marko,

schau mal unter http://www.fr-online.de/mountainbike-touren/ nach. Dort geht die letzte Route ab der Hohemark los und ist sehr detalliert beschrieben.
Grüße
Tobias


----------



## Marko S (1. Oktober 2011)

Elflamengo schrieb:


> Hallo Marko,
> 
> schau mal unter http://www.fr-online.de/mountainbike-touren/ nach. Dort geht die letzte Route ab der Hohemark los und ist sehr detalliert beschrieben.
> Grüße
> Tobias




Hallo Tobias,

der Link geht auf eine Seite die nicht mehr online ist.
Ich bin auch nicht derjenige der Hilfe für ne Tour benötigt.
MTB-Sulzbach / Gerald möchte eine Tourenempfehlung haben, hier sollte aber erst klar sein was er genau fahren möchte.
Technisch oder nicht so technisch, das die Jungs Trails fahren wollen ist ja schon klar.
Wenn bekannt ist was von S0 bis S3 gefahren werden kann, ist auch eine Empfehlung möglich.

Gruß
Marko


----------



## Marko S (1. Oktober 2011)

Elflamengo schrieb:


> Hallo Marko,
> 
> schau mal unter http://www.fr-online.de/mountainbike-touren/ nach. Dort geht die letzte Route ab der Hohemark los und ist sehr detalliert beschrieben.
> Grüße
> Tobias



Meinst du die hier?
http://www.fr-online.de/mountainbike-touren/mtb-tour-86--8-2011--hart-am-hauptkamm,4513432,9705062,view,asFirstTeaser.html


----------



## Lucafabian (5. Oktober 2011)

Marko S schrieb:


> Wenn bekannt ist was von S0 bis S3 gefahren werden kann, ist auch eine Empfehlung möglich.
> 
> Gruß
> Marko



hallo marko,
ich wär an ner S3 Empfehlung interessiert,  gerne auch per PN


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marko S (6. Oktober 2011)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> hallo marko,
> ich wär an ner S3 Empfehlung interessiert,  gerne auch per PN




Das war ja nur eine Frage um herauszubekommen was die Jungs fahren wollen / können.
Wie ja allseits bekannt gibt es nicht viel S3 im Taunus und schon gar nicht auf offiziellen Wegen.

Gruß
Marko


----------

